# custom plastisol transfers



## Darcy's Designs (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm looking for someone to make custom platisol transfers for kids tees. I have some designs that I'd like reproduced in colorful transfers. Any suggestions??
Thanks,
Darcy


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Darcy's Designs said:


> I'm looking for someone to make custom platisol transfers for kids tees. I have some designs that I'd like reproduced in colorful transfers. Any suggestions??
> Thanks,
> Darcy



Here is a list that was created here on TSF. Use the search feature and type in plastisol Transfers and you will get several answered posts.

vendors


Katrina


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

How many transfers per design and how many colors?


----------



## Darcy's Designs (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm looking for very simple designs- with a distressed look. Two designs will be one color, Three designs will be 3 or 4 color max. Not sure quantities of each (at least 50) as it depends on price breaks.
Thanks for responding


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Those are simple enough that anyone can handle it but I would stick with vendors who are reasonably priced on small orders, F&M, Howard, Silver Mountain, Semo


----------



## Darcy's Designs (Apr 9, 2009)

I appreciate the advice- I'm checking with F&M and I'll probably price it with Howard as well.


----------

